# Best budget audio setup?



## chmcke01 (Nov 26, 2013)

Probably what will happen is I will get the home theater setup with my existing 5.1 surround sound system (an older Yamaha receiver, 5 identical small Acoustic Audio speakers, and an Acoustic Audio subwoofer) and a cheap $500-$600 projector. Then probably this summer I will start upgrading to better receiver/speakers as money allows. 

Any suggestions as far as upgrading the sound system, in regards to both what receiver/speakers are the best bang for my buck as well as what order I should upgrade? Obviously you don't want to replace the left but not the right but should I upgrade the front left and front right first, then the rear left and rear right, and center and subwoofer last....or just wait until I can afford to upgrade them all at the same time, or maybe a different order?

Then after all of that is done I will save up to replace the projector with something fitting for a dedicated home theater with an awesome sound system! 

Also, possibly relevant...I don't listen to much music, I mostly will just be playing video games and watching movies. One issue we have now is that when the background sounds and music are a good level the speech is hard to hear....so we turn it up until the speech is a good level but then its way too loud if it changes to an action scene with lots of background noise and no speech. Does that make sense? If so I would love suggestions on how to avoid that in the new sound system. Also, I would love to fix this in my current setup in the meantime if anyone thinks they might know how I could do that!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> Any suggestions as far as upgrading the sound system, in regards to ... what order I should upgrade?


1. Start with a new AVR (Denon, Onkyo, Yamaha, Marantz, Pioneer, etc.) plus a good pair of mains.
2. Add a good sub (SVS, Rythmik, PowerSoundAudio (PSA), HSU, etc.).
3. Add the CC speaker that matches your mains.
4. Add surrounds.



> One issue we have now is that when the background sounds and music are a good level the speech is hard to hear....so we turn it up until the speech is a good level but then its way too loud if it changes to an action scene with lots of background noise and no speech. Does that make sense?


Yes, it does. If you have a good CC speaker that's matched to your mains, and you've calibrated your set-up, all you really need to do is boost just the level of the center channel in your AVR's speaker set-up menu to a more suitable level. (If your current AVR doesn't let you do that, your new AVR will.  )


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

What's your budget? Some consider a budget system as less than $5,000 others consider around $1,000 a low-budget system.

My recommendation is based on what I got this summer, and I am extremely happy with it:
Denon A/V Receiver from accessories4less - $250
2 pairs of Pioneer SP-BS21 Bookshelf speakers (for fronts and surrounds) - $79/each
1 Pioneer SP-C21 Center Speaker - $79
Dayton Audio Sub-800 - $89
Epson 8345 Projector - $1,000

Total for receiver, speakers, and projector = $1,576

I would upgrade the fronts and center channel first and see how you like it. There isn't a lot of demand on the surrounds as they play less sound and at lower volumes (in general) than the front three, so you could very well be happy with only replacing the fronts and center for a while. Then the sub should be next.

Also if you don't already have a projector, I think it would be worthwhile to save money for the projector you want rather than buy a $600 one now, then a $1,200 one next year. Projectors don't have great resale. But if you won't be able to upgrade the projector for 3-5 years, then it might make sense to go for the cheaper one now.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Decide on a budget total first and also decide if that is a firm number or a target number.
I cannot stress the importance of this step, because the sky is the limit.
I personally would not incur debt for a home theater setup verses just plugging a Bluray player into a TV but that is everyone's personal decision to make.
Will this be a one time shot, or will there be more money to put towards it in the future? It's good to be realistic about this too.
For the audio I would recycle the two best speakers you have for surround duties and put all of the speaker money into the front three.
Especially important in a budget system is to not overspend on the AVR.
Get a unit that has the features you want but keep in mind the speakers make the biggest impact on the sound quality.
I am not familiar with Kentucky's audio/home theater retail situation, do you have places you can audition speakers at?....Best Buy will have some on display, is there a Fry's within driving distance?
While most here will prefer to build a system from selected parts, there are also some very nice HTIB (home theater in a box) systems that have a full featured AVR and pretty decent speakers that are tough to beat for the same money.

I am a TV guy, so when it comes to projectors and screens there are plenty of knowledgable people here to help with that.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

chmcke01 said:


> 5 identical small Acoustic Audio speakers, and an Acoustic Audio subwoofer
> 
> Also, possibly relevant...I don't listen to much music, I mostly will just be playing video games and watching movies. One issue we have now is that when the background sounds and music are a good level the speech is hard to hear....so we turn it up until the speech is a good level but then its way too loud if it changes to an action scene with lots of background noise and no speech. Does that make sense? If so I would love suggestions on how to avoid that in the new sound system. Also, I would love to fix this in my current setup in the meantime if anyone thinks they might know how I could do that!


Best thing to do, is to replace those front 3 speakers - I would think about
3.1 to start with. Need some type of legit budget to start with.


----------



## chmcke01 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry, I should have included more information. Currently I have no money for audio, it is all going to my projector (unless I win projector give away...also my brother-in-law has an older 720p Sanyo projector that he was planning to sell since he bought himself a 1080p one recently but I am trying to talk him into giving it to me for next to nothing, lol)

That said, I can come up with as much as $500 for a new system but that is about it. After that and the projector it will probably be a few years before my wife lets me spend any more money on it....and that will probably go towards an upgraded projector. 

I found the $500 or less audio setup on this site so I am leaning towards this receiver:http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-E20...299587&sr=1-14&keywords=home+theater+receiver

Together with this 5.1 speaker setup: http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-NS-SP1...1386299468&sr=1-1&keywords=5.1+speaker+system

The speakers there are only $120 for the whole setup which makes me think they aren't that great...but given the brand I am sure they are better than what I have now. If I could go up to twice as much ($250) for the 5 speakers and subwoofer could I get speakers that sounded twice as good or would there be a negligible difference in quality?


----------



## chmcke01 (Nov 26, 2013)

chashint said:


> Decide on a budget total first and also decide if that is a firm number or a target number.
> I cannot stress the importance of this step, because the sky is the limit.
> I personally would not incur debt for a home theater setup verses just plugging a Bluray player into a TV but that is everyone's personal decision to make.
> Will this be a one time shot, or will there be more money to put towards it in the future? It's good to be realistic about this too.
> ...


Unfortunately no I do not have a Fry's within driving distance and as far as I know there aren't really any places nearby to check out speakers. I live a little out there, around an hour and a half from the closest "big" city (Lexington).


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I'd check into the Andrew Jones Pioneer bookshelf speakers if I were you.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/291008038272?lpid=82


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's one of the best deals I have seen on an audio package: http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/DENDHT1513BA/DENON-DHT-1513BA-Home-Theater-System-w/Boston-Acoustics-Speakers/1.html

It includes a quality Denon receiver and Boston Acoustics speakers for $250. Maybe you could convince your brother-in-law to let you have his old projector for $250?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree with DocFJ that a HTIB is going to be the way to go and Accessoies For Less is probably going to get the most out of your budget.
The system above looks good, here is another to consider http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...1-Channel-Network-Home-Theater-Package/1.html


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

DocFJ said:


> Here's one of the best deals I have seen on an audio package: http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/DENDHT1513BA/DENON-DHT-1513BA-Home-Theater-System-w/Boston-Acoustics-Speakers/1.html
> 
> It includes a quality Denon receiver and Boston Acoustics speakers for $250.


+1


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

chmcke01 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-NS-SP1...1386299468&sr=1-1&keywords=5.1+speaker+system
> 
> The speakers there are only $120 for the whole setup which makes me think they aren't that great...but given the brand I am sure they are better than what I have now. If I could go up to twice as much ($250) for the 5 speakers and subwoofer could I get speakers that sounded twice as good or would there be a negligible difference in quality?


Yes, this Boston set-up
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...peaker-System-Energy-Take-5-Killer-Blk/1.html


----------



## chmcke01 (Nov 26, 2013)

DocFJ said:


> Here's one of the best deals I have seen on an audio package: http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/DENDHT1513BA/DENON-DHT-1513BA-Home-Theater-System-w/Boston-Acoustics-Speakers/1.html
> 
> It includes a quality Denon receiver and Boston Acoustics speakers for $250. Maybe you could convince your brother-in-law to let you have his old projector for $250?


If they were the same price, would you still recommend that package or would the package recommended by Sonnie be better?

Receiver: http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-E20...299587&sr=1-14&keywords=home+theater+receiver

Speakers: http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-NS-SP1...1386299468&sr=1-1&keywords=5.1+speaker+system


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

chmcke01 said:


> Any suggestions as far as...what order I should upgrade?


The front 3 speakers are most important, upgrade those first. Then sub. Then surround speakers.
I would wait on upgrading the AVR unless your current model is underpowered and/or does not have Audessey room correction.



chmcke01 said:


> One issue we have now is that when the background sounds and music are a good level the speech is hard to hear....so we turn it up until the speech is a good level but then its way too loud...


Look for audio settings that have to do with Dynamic Range Compression. Most modern TV's, AVR's, and DVD/Bluray players have this type of adjustment. Turning dynamic range compression 'ON' limits the softer and louder passages, making it all more even. I did this for my parents a few days ago, my mom was thankful. Make sure you read the manual and understand what the adjustment does. Some will make it worse by adding more treble/bass and adding more surround sound which would make dialogue harder to hear (sometimes this is called LOUDNESS or MIDNIGHT mode).


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

chmcke01 said:


> If they were the same price, would you still recommend that package or would the package recommended by Sonnie be better?
> 
> Receiver: http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-E20...299587&sr=1-14&keywords=home+theater+receiver
> 
> Speakers: http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-NS-SP1...1386299468&sr=1-1&keywords=5.1+speaker+system


I would still recommend the Denon DHT-1513BA from accessories4less. The same package on Newegg or Amazon goes for $499-599. It is refurbished from accessories4less, but I know many people, including myself, have bought refurbished items there and got great quality products.

I think most would agree that the Boston Acoustics MCS 160 speakers are much higher quality than the Yamaha. And the receivers are nearly identical, so no difference there.


----------



## chmcke01 (Nov 26, 2013)

DocFJ said:


> I would still recommend the Denon DHT-1513BA from accessories4less. The same package on Newegg or Amazon goes for $499-599. It is refurbished from accessories4less, but I know many people, including myself, have bought refurbished items there and got great quality products.
> 
> I think most would agree that the Boston Acoustics MCS 160 speakers are much higher quality than the Yamaha. And the receivers are nearly identical, so no difference there.


Sounds good. I have enough for that now with money received for Christmas and my birthday a few days ago. I need to get the projector figured out first but I think I am going to go that route. I appreciate all of the suggestions!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

for the AVR would look at Accessories for Less. For the speakers have you looked at your local craigslist?


----------

